# Tomorrow is steak & BJ day - Any plans?



## BradWesley2

Just curious. Is it a special day for you, or just business as usual.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Well, I'm not a big steak fan

and my wife's not a big BJ fan

so....


----------



## Steve1000

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Well, I'm not a big steak fan
> 
> and my wife's not a big BJ fan
> 
> so....


I'm guessing that you dislike steak less than your wife dislikes BJ's. 

Same with me and my wife..... :frown2:


----------



## Um Excuse Me

...:grin2:


----------



## Windwalker

Work is the only thing on my plans.

Steak, hell yeah.
Blow job? Meh.


----------



## Hoosier

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Well, I'm not a big steak fan
> 
> and my wife's not a big BJ fan
> 
> so....


Use to have this problem, then my xw did me a favor and had an affair and moved out. My girlfriend loves both steak and BJ's. I never keep track of what day is steak and BJ day, because if I wanted it I could have both EVERY day.

Exactly why I will NEVER get married again. If she chooses to not enjoy either a steak or a BJ I have the option of not having her company. Not saying this keeps her "in line" but sure keeps the options open if she changes.


----------



## Married but Happy

The romance and sex go on all the time. So, VD can be any day, and steak and BJ day can be any day; i.e., they're not limited to one day a year.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Steve1000 said:


> I'm guessing that you dislike steak less than your wife dislikes BJ's.
> 
> Same with me and my wife..... :frown2:


Probably not. She's actually warming up to that a little bit since she sometimes feels bad about not being able to have intercourse more often. I'm just still no good at asking. 

Meanwhile, I'm not against red meat, but still not a big fan of straight up slab o' steak. I prefer it as part of some kind of dish. Especially Korean bulgogi or Carne Asada tacos. 

hmmmm... ideas forming..... wife _loves _it when I cook... 

"Honey, tomorrow is steak and BJ day... how 'bout I take off work early to make the steak tacos and you round out the duo for me?"


----------



## Steve1000

Married but Happy said:


> The romance and sex go on all the time. So, VD can be any day, and steak and BJ day can be any day; i.e., they're not limited to one day a year.


Have I ever told you how much I hate you? 

(just kidding of course)


----------



## Steve1000

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Probably not. She's actually warming up to that a little bit since she sometimes feels bad about not being able to have intercourse more often. I'm just still no good at asking.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm not against red meat, but still not a big fan of straight up slab o' steak. I prefer it as part of some kind of dish. Especially Korean bulgogi or Carne Asada tacos.
> 
> hmmmm... ideas forming..... wife _loves _it when I cook...
> 
> "Honey, tomorrow is steak and BJ day... how 'bout I take off work early to make the steak tacos and you round out the duo for me?"


Korean bulgogi is awfully good. Maybe a good way of asking your wife would be to keep the east Asian theme going and put the request in the form of a Haiku...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Steve1000 said:


> Korean bulgogi is awfully good. Maybe a good way of asking your wife would be to keep the east Asian theme going and put the request in the form of a Haiku...


Red meat and oral
Once a year it "comes" for us
Revel in pleasures


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Um Excuse Me said:


> ...:grin2:


And while it's not in the title, I think the Dos Equis will round it out quite nicely!


----------



## Buddy400

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Probably not. She's actually warming up to that a little bit since she sometimes feels bad about not being able to have intercourse more often. I'm just still no good at asking.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm not against red meat, but still not a big fan of straight up slab o' steak. I prefer it as part of some kind of dish. Especially Korean bulgogi or Carne Asada tacos.
> 
> hmmmm... ideas forming..... wife _loves _it when I cook...
> 
> "Honey, tomorrow is steak and BJ day... how 'bout I take off work early to make the steak tacos and you round out the duo for me?"


The weird thing is (in your case) that she would almost certainly say yes (and think it was hot).

Now, you just have to work up the courage to propose it.


----------



## toblerone

LOL my wife would get all mad if I even brought it up to her that the day exists.


----------



## TJW

We will both get the steak.


----------



## BradWesley2

WOW - 14 comments and not one from a lady of TAM. 

C'mon ladies you know I respect you and your opinions. So where do you stand on this issue?

Are you willing to participate, or will you be ordering Chinese take-out or a pizza?


----------



## Lonelygent1977

I'll try the BJ but the last time I tried i hurt my back lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001

My girlfriend is very much in favor of this custom since we heard about it last year.
She has no problem giving me bj’s any day but she couldn’t cook to save her life.
So the way she’s looking at it is I have to eat the steak she cooks.
There is something wrong here........


----------



## BradWesley2

Andy1001 said:


> My girlfriend is very much in favor of this custom since we heard about it last year.
> She has no problem giving me bj’s any day but she couldn’t cook to save her life.
> So the way she’s looking at it is I have to eat the steak she cooks.
> There is something wrong here........


You're a brave man Andy, eating that steak whether it's so rare it's still walking on the plate or burned to a crisp.

I'm with you BJ's anytime any place with my wife. We probably hold the unofficial record for BJ's while driving on the Garden State Parkway - HAHAHA.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Plans? I used to observe this holiday pretty religiously. Grill up some steaks, open the grilling season. Offer her the sexual favor of her choice NSA. But on this anti depressant, I just don't care. If she's lucky she will get a candy bar, and some DIY.


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Mr. Nail said:


> Plans? I used to observe this holiday pretty religiously. Grill up some steaks, open the grilling season. Offer her the sexual favor of her choice NSA. But on this anti depressant, I just don't care. If she's lucky she will get a candy bar, and some DIY.


Sorry, did you mean "some DIY", or some DATY?":scratchhead:


----------



## Andy1001

BradWesley2 said:


> You're a brave man Andy, eating that steak whether it's so rare it's still walking on the plate or burned to a crisp.
> 
> I'm with you BJ's anytime any place with my wife. We probably hold the unofficial record for BJ's while driving on the Garden State Parkway - HAHAHA.


We try to keep her out of the kitchen,it’s safer all round.She is insisting on cooking me a steak tomorrow and if I don’t eat it there will be a forfeit.😳
And believe me everything she cooks is well done.As in cremated.


----------



## toblerone

BradWesley2 said:


> WOW - 14 comments and not one from a lady of TAM.
> 
> C'mon ladies you know I respect you and your opinions. So where do you stand on this issue?
> 
> Are you willing to participate, or will you be ordering Chinese take-out or a pizza?


Their silence says it all


----------



## BradWesley2

Andy1001 said:


> We try to keep her out of the kitchen,it’s safer all round.She is insisting on cooking me a steak tomorrow and if I don’t eat it there will be a forfeit.😳
> And believe me everything she cooks is well done.As in cremated.


By any chance is she Irish? HAHAHA!


----------



## Satya

Historically I have always celebrated S&BJD with Odo.
This year we are actually attending the same conference, so no opportunity for me to cook a steak.
Once back from the conference, I have to rush to an evening meeting. After THAT, I intend to head home, find him reading in bed, have my once a quarter glass of wine, and wow him with a nice BJ.... regardless of how tired I might be at that point!


----------



## BradWesley2

Satya said:


> Historically I have always celebrated S&BJD with Odo.
> This year we are actually attending the same conference, so no opportunity for me to cook a steak.
> Once back from the conference, I have to rush to an evening meeting. After THAT, I intend to head home, find him reading in bed, have my once a quarter glass of wine, and wow him with a nice BJ.... regardless of how tired I might be at that point!


WTG Satya! How is the Constable doing - miss his postings here,


----------



## Satya

BradWesley2 said:


> WTG Satya! How is the Constable doing - miss his postings here,


Thanks for asking, @BradWesley2!
He is doing well and often asks how everyone here is doing.
I still ask for his input on certain postings from time to time, when he is around to "consult."


----------



## [email protected]

It's most likely both, but damn it is a whirlwind.

I gave my 19 year old girlfriend the boot over too much drama. The wife is flying up to put the rescue on Thursday. How many wives feel bad you broke up with your girlfriend and drop what they are doing to not only do the girlfriend's job of cleaning, cooking, etc. but broker a reconciliation? We're going hiking in a beautiful area with a waterfall and natural pool that the girlfriend would be doing if she hadn't blown it. 

So the girlfriend has been texting furiously for me to forgive her and take her back. I told her she was going to get a lecture from the wife on Friday, who has done it before with mistresses, and that seems to have driven the girlfriend into a jealous anger. She'll calm down by tomorrow and I could go pick her up. But it seems out of step to me. The wife, the Eagle, is swooping in and the Crow does not deserve to step in front now.

So I think I will just pick someone else up. I am knee deep in it here. It won't anger the wife. The girlfriend needs to learn her place. She was told at the outset the wife is the boss. If that isn't cool with her then she needs to stop bothering me about taking her back because this place is chock full of eager replacements. 

All I have to do is work like an ox and the steak and BJ's are a lock. Just a question of which steer is getting slaughtered and which yummy dollop is getting the popsicle. 

To quote Mel Brooks - it's great to be the King.


----------



## BradWesley2

To the mods,

Just curious, why was the thread moved from the SIM forum to the Men's Clubhouse.

Again just curious.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Um Excuse Me said:


> Sorry, did you mean "some DIY", or some DATY?":scratchhead:


Had to look up DATY, and while in the past she has selected that as her treat, She is so LD now that she won't even think of it. So I said DIY. 

Honestly, she won't remember the day. This year she forgot VD.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

BradWesley2 said:


> To the mods,
> 
> Just curious, why was the thread moved from the SIM forum to the Men's Clubhouse.
> 
> Again just curious.


I just posted this in response to another questioning why his thread was deleted in the SIM form. The response applies here as well:



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I knew from the get-go you were going to be shut down, as well as why.
> 
> Per the rules of the forum, the problem was more than just that there was a poll; it was that it is not in keeping with the purpose of this particular forum. If you read the purpose of this forum, it's specifically for people who are dealing with existing sexual problems in their marriage/relationship. This forum is supposed to be a sanctuary for those personally dealing with this sensitive issue, and those who wish to offer specific advice or observations in hopes of helping them. It is not a place to gather data, no matter how useful it may be.
> 
> I think the rules of the forum are useful in that regard. I appreciate the moderators keeping the focus.
> 
> That said, other forums have less severe rules. It seems "The Social Spot" allows anything that doesn't violate overall TAM site rules. Things are also a little more freewheeling in The Ladies Lounge and the Mens Club. When someone has wants a discussion of a sexual nature that isn't focused on a specific problem within a specific relationship, they generally do better with the mods on these other forums.


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> My girlfriend is very much in favor of this custom since we heard about it last year.
> She has no problem giving me bj’s any day but she couldn’t cook to save her life.
> So the way she’s looking at it is I have to eat the steak she cooks.
> There is something wrong here........


*Andy: The way to get around this is to have your GF take you to a bonafide steak house, then afterward bring you back to the casa to watch her "dine" on a steak of her own!

Tomorrow is Mathias 1st birthday, so I'm pretty well committed to that! 

The lady professor I'm seeing is up in Austin and to my knowledge, doesn't have the first damned clue as to what S & a BJ Day is. Won't see her tomorrow, as she's off teaching this week!

Perhaps I can try to richly educate her about it the next time we're together!

I understand that she cooks one mean steak!*


----------



## Bluesclues

I have never even heard of this, had to google it. 

I get the premise, that the guy does everything on Valentines and this is the day for what he wants. But we don’t “do” Valentines. H just made me a card with crayon. (Made me cry happy tears of course, he actually spent some time on it - fake barcodes on the back and everything). 

I was planning on serving steak tonight but screw it, I am all in for S & BJ Day! I am going to go defrost something else for dinner tonight and get creative with my Steak & BJ card in crayon.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

arbitrator said:


> *Andy: The way to get around this is to have your GF take you to a bonafide steak house, then afterward bring you back to the casa to watch her "dine" on a steak of her own!
> 
> Tomorrow is Mathias 1st birthday, so I'm pretty well committed to that!
> 
> The lady professor I'm seeing is up in Austin and to my knowledge, doesn't have the first damned clue as to what S & a BJ Day is. Won't see her tomorrow, as she's off teaching this week!
> 
> Perhaps I can try to richly educate her about it the next time we're together!
> 
> I understand that she cooks one mean steak!*


One of the best Freudian slips I recall:

Was in a group and one of the women was in a new relationship with a guy who loved her expert cooking. 

You've heard the expression "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach:

She meant to say this. Her new beau (also in attendance) is named Peter. She mean't to personalize the old saying and say "The way to _Peter's _heart is through his stomach" but What came out of her mouth was "The way to a man's heart _is through his Peter._" 

Hilarity ensued while both she and Peter turned seven shades of red. 

We all knew what they'd been up to. I'm guessing they'd enjoy the fake holiday as well.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yes! This year we are combining it with St. Patty day celebration for convenience. 

Jameson
Steak
Bj

Happy leprechaun 🍀 

Will be a good Saturday


----------



## Tatsuhiko

I'll take the steak medium-rare. The other is too rare to even think about.


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> One of the best Freudian slips I recall:
> 
> Was in a group and one of the women was in a new relationship with a guy who loved her expert cooking.
> 
> You've heard the expression "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach:
> 
> She meant to say this. Her new beau (also in attendance) is named Peter. She mean't to personalize the old saying and say "The way to _Peter's _heart is through his stomach" but What came out of her mouth was "The way to a man's heart _is through his Peter._"
> 
> Hilarity ensued while both she and Peter turned seven shades of red.
> 
> We all knew what they'd been up to. I'm guessing they'd enjoy the fake holiday as well.


*I love it! I absolutely love it!

And I'd greatly wager that she and "Peter" celebrate that heralded activity, regardless of whether it's a holiday or not!

But let's make good damned and sure that "Peter" reciprocates on St. Valentines Day!*


----------



## Amplexor

Bluesclues said:


> I have never even heard of this, had to google it.
> 
> I get the premise, that the guy does everything on Valentines and this is the day for what he wants. But we don’t “do” Valentines. H just made me a card with crayon. (Made me cry happy tears of course, he actually spent some time on it - fake barcodes on the back and everything).
> 
> I was planning on serving steak tonight but screw it, I am all in for S & BJ Day! I am going to go defrost something else for dinner tonight and get creative with my Steak & BJ card in crayon.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Amplexor said:


>


Okay, so now we really have multiple ways to interpret "Giving a Standing O!"


----------



## Andy1001

arbitrator said:


> *Andy: The way to get around this is to have your GF take you to a bonafide steak house, then afterward bring you back to the casa to watch her "dine" on a steak of her own!
> 
> Tomorrow is Mathias 1st birthday, so I'm pretty well committed to that!
> 
> The lady professor I'm seeing is up in Austin and to my knowledge, doesn't have the first damned clue as to what S & a BJ Day is. Won't see her tomorrow, as she's off teaching this week!
> 
> Perhaps I can try to richly educate her about it the next time we're together!
> 
> I understand that she cooks one mean steak!*


She has been looking forward to sabjd for weeks because she has it in her head that I have to eat the steak she cooks.She doesn’t quite get the idea that her giving me a bj is not a reward for eating her cooking.She is happy to give me a bj any time as long as I reciprocate.
Or she could be messing with my head🤨


----------



## Andy1001

Wolf1974 said:


> Yes! This year we are combining it with St. Patty day celebration for convenience.
> 
> Jameson
> Steak
> Bj
> 
> Happy leprechaun 🍀
> 
> Will be a good Saturday


There was an Irish guy living in England who was married to an English woman.When St Patrick’s day was approaching in their first year dating he asked her casually what she was getting him for “Paddy’s Pot”.She didn’t know what he was talking about and he explained that wives and girlfriends of Irish men traditionally buy them a gift for St Patrick’s day.She bought him something that year and every year until one March they had visitors in their house from Ireland and she innocently asked one of the women what she was getting her husband for Paddy’s Pot.Her friends laughted at her and then she realized she had been taken for a ride.
They were thirty years married by then and she had bought a gift every year!
This is a true story.


----------



## Andy1001

arbitrator said:


> *Andy: The way to get around this is to have your GF take you to a bonafide steak house, then afterward bring you back to the casa to watch her "dine" on a steak of her own!
> 
> Tomorrow is Mathias 1st birthday, so I'm pretty well committed to that!
> 
> The lady professor I'm seeing is up in Austin and to my knowledge, doesn't have the first damned clue as to what S & a BJ Day is. Won't see her tomorrow, as she's off teaching this week!
> 
> Perhaps I can try to richly educate her about it the next time we're together!
> 
> I understand that she cooks one mean steak!*


It’s time for some more pictures of Mathias,he must be a big dog now.


----------



## MrMojoRisen

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Well, I'm not a big steak fan
> 
> 
> 
> and my wife's not a big BJ fan
> 
> 
> 
> so....




I’m a steak and BJ fan, my wife isn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974

Andy1001 said:


> There was an Irish guy living in England who was married to an English woman.When St Patrick’s day was approaching in their first year dating he asked her casually what she was getting him for “Paddy’s Pot”.She didn’t know what he was talking about and he explained that wives and girlfriends of Irish men traditionally buy them a gift for St Patrick’s day.She bought him something that year and every year until one March they had visitors in their house from Ireland and she innocently asked one of the women what she was getting her husband for Paddy’s Pot.Her friends laughted at her and then she realized she had been taken for a ride.
> They were thirty years married by then and she had bought a gift every year!
> This is a true story.


For as much as we get our wives and GF things I think it should be a real thing.


----------



## chillymorn69

More like pizza and porn day in my neck of the woods!


----------



## EleGirl

BradWesley2 said:


> To the mods,
> 
> Just curious, why was the thread moved from the SIM forum to the Men's Clubhouse.
> 
> Again just curious.


You might want to read the rules for posting in the SIM forum. They are a sticky posted at the top of the forum.

I could have just deleted the thread. Instead I moved it. I figured that this is a thread that is mostly something men like to hoot about.


*What is NOT Allowed:* Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. The purpose of this section is not to arouse others. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. *If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.*

*NO Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies *or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.

*What IS Allowed:* Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------



## Young at Heart

Wife has always refused to give me a BJ, even though we talked about it prior to marriage. I had steak last night, so unless it is left overs from steak night, probably business as usual.

My wife prior to marriage felt that her love for me would grow in marriage and she would be able to do things sexually she could not do prior to marriage. During counseling for the two of us with a sex therapist, she said she really believed in her heart that she could change herself before we were married, but she couldn't. She said she felt guilty about her promises she couldn't keep.

My advice to all is prior to getting married make sure you and your future wife actually do all of the things that are important to you sexually. Don't rely upon promises.


----------



## arbitrator

Tatsuhiko said:


> I'll take the steak medium-rare. The other is too rare to even think about.


*It's not even rare! 

I believe that they call it "alive!" Well, at least for the benefit and interest of both participants, unless they are card-carrying residents of some rest home, I would damned-well think that it had better be! *


----------



## BradWesley2

EleGirl said:


> You might want to read the rules for posting in the SIM forum. They are a sticky posted at the top of the forum.
> 
> I could have just deleted the thread. Instead I moved it. I figured that this is a thread that is mostly something men like to hoot about.
> 
> 
> *What is NOT Allowed:* Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. The purpose of this section is not to arouse others. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. *If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.*
> 
> 
> *NO Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies *or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.
> 
> 
> *NO Polling members* for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.
> 
> 
> *What IS Allowed:* Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section.
> 
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


Ele,


Geez, I wasn't polling anyone, there was nothing specific about the thread with regards to fantasies, or getting a rise out of people.

The whole concept of the day tomorrow is rather amusing. I think you may have taken the thread too seriously, which it was never meant to be. 

Basically the thread is pretty much a funny goof on the concept of the subject of the thread,

Sorry if it wasn't in the right place.


----------



## Personal

BradWesley2 said:


> Just curious. Is it a special day for you, or just business as usual.


It isn't a special day for me so it's business as usual, with blowjobs being frequent and steak being infrequent.


----------



## EleGirl

BradWesley2 said:


> Ele,
> 
> 
> Geez, I wasn't polling anyone, there was nothing specific about the thread with regards to fantasies, or getting a rise out of people.
> 
> The whole concept of the day tomorrow is rather amusing. I think you may have taken the thread too seriously, which it was never meant to be.
> 
> Basically the thread is pretty much a funny goof on the concept of the subject of the thread,
> 
> Sorry if it wasn't in the right place.


Ok, so I removed the polling bit, I was working on anther thread in there that did have a poll and I guess I got confused when you asked the question.

But the following rule applies....

*If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.*​
This thread does not describe a problem that you need help with. it does not belong in SIM. Instead it moved it here. I could have deleted it if I was being strict about the rules. 

What's the problem with it being in the men's forum? Geez


----------



## NobodySpecial

Why do they call them "blow" jobs? You have to wonder about the origin of that term.


----------



## RandomDude

NobodySpecial said:


> Why do they call them "blow" jobs? You have to wonder about the origin of that term.


Any other suggestions? lol


----------



## Andy1001

Calling it a suck job doesn’t sound as good


----------



## MJJEAN

Personal said:


> It isn't a special day for me so it's business as usual, with blowjobs being frequent and steak being infrequent.


Same here. Good steak is expensive and requires careful selection and days chilling in a marinade. BJ's are free and can be done spontaneously because the natural taste is delightful and no marinading is required.


----------



## arbitrator

BradWesley2 said:


> Ele,
> 
> 
> Geez, I wasn't polling anyone, there was nothing specific about the thread with regards to fantasies, or getting a rise out of people.
> 
> The whole concept of the day tomorrow is rather amusing. I think you may have taken the thread too seriously, which it was never meant to be.
> 
> Basically the thread is pretty much a funny goof on the concept of the subject of the thread,
> 
> Sorry if it wasn't in the right place.


*In Ele's defense, I really think that as our volunteer moderator, she posted what she did to possibly help forestall things getting out of hand ~ that's all!*


----------



## Fozzy

I miss Methusaleh.


----------



## Andy1001

BradWesley2 said:


> You're a brave man Andy, eating that steak whether it's so rare it's still walking on the plate or burned to a crisp.
> 
> I'm with you BJ's anytime any place with my wife. We probably hold the unofficial record for BJ's while driving on the Garden State Parkway - HAHAHA.


And that my friend is the reason women’s car insurance costs less than men’s.


----------



## Middle of Everything

NobodySpecial said:


> Why do they call them "blow" jobs? You have to wonder about the origin of that term.


True


Andy1001 said:


> Calling it a suck job doesn’t sound as good


True




:scratchhead:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

I understand the origin of this mythological "holiday" is based on the assumption that Valentine's Day is all for the ladies, so we need this one month later just to balance things out. But if things are going well, both parties should enjoy both days. With that in mind, I'm all for making April 14 "Chocolate and Cunnilingus Day!" (even if that disturbs the balance).


----------



## BradWesley2

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I understand the origin of this mythological "holiday" is based on the assumption that Valentine's Day is all for the ladies, so we need this one month later just to balance things out. But if things are going well, both parties should enjoy both days. With that in mind, I'm all for making April 14 "Chocolate and Cunnilingus Day!" (even if that disturbs the balance).


On that same note, I was thinking about something on a weekly basis - Freaky Fellatio Fridays!


----------



## arbitrator

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I understand the origin of this mythological "holiday" is based on the assumption that Valentine's Day is all for the ladies, so we need this one month later just to balance things out. But if things are going well, both parties should enjoy both days. With that in mind, I'm all for making April 14 "Chocolate and Cunnilingus Day!" (even if that disturbs the balance).


*Yetiman: Splendid idea! You've got me fully on board!

After all, having unlimited, unbridled, tongue-numbing cunnilingus with the woman you love on the day before Tax Day would make us guys, (and maybe gals, too) work a little harder to get those tax returns done and off in the mail or transmitted through cyberspace!*


----------



## BradWesley2

EleGirl said:


> Ok, so I removed the polling bit, I was working on anther thread in there that did have a poll and I guess I got confused when you asked the question.
> 
> But the following rule applies....
> 
> *If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.*​
> This thread does not describe a problem that you need help with. it does not belong in SIM. Instead it moved it here. I could have deleted it if I was being strict about the rules.
> 
> What's the problem with it being in the men's forum? Geez


Ele,

No problem moving it to the men's forum. When it was moved my 
first thought was I really messed up some where. That's why I appreciate your input and explanation.

No problems. 

Always like your help Ele.

Thanx


----------



## pidge70

Joe will be making the steak tonight(one thing I cannot cook) and he already got one BJ this morning. He may get a repeat later😉


----------



## BradWesley2

pidge70 said:


> Joe will be making the steak tonight(one thing I cannot cook) and he already got one BJ this morning. He may get a repeat later😉


Rock on Pidge!


----------



## Fozzy

BradWesley2 said:


> Just curious. Is it a special day for you, or just business as usual.


BAU.

Used to get my hopes up. Now I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Middle of Everything

pidge70 said:


> Joe will be making the steak tonight(one thing I cannot cook) and he already got one BJ this morning. He may get a repeat later😉


Braggart.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Middle of Everything said:


> Braggart.


Hey, If ya' got it, flaunt it!

At least it's pidge tooting her horn (so to speak) and not Joe, who if so indiscreet, the rest of us would have to hunt down for rubbin our noses in it. 

Indeed, carry on @pidge70!


----------



## arbitrator

pidge70 said:


> Joe will be making the steak tonight(one thing I cannot cook) and he already got one BJ this morning. He may get a repeat later��


*Oh, brag, brag, Pidge!

But please tell Joe that I'm envious as hell!

Happy S&BJ Day, you two! And as they say in the back room of the Star Wars Lounge, "May the "vortex" be with you!"*


----------



## Edmund

[email protected] said:


> It's most likely both, but damn it is a whirlwind.
> 
> I gave my 19 year old girlfriend the boot over too much drama. The wife is flying up to put the rescue on Thursday. How many wives feel bad you broke up with your girlfriend and drop what they are doing to not only do the girlfriend's job of cleaning, cooking, etc. but broker a reconciliation? We're going hiking in a beautiful area with a waterfall and natural pool that the girlfriend would be doing if she hadn't blown it.
> 
> So the girlfriend has been texting furiously for me to forgive her and take her back. I told her she was going to get a lecture from the wife on Friday, who has done it before with mistresses, and that seems to have driven the girlfriend into a jealous anger. She'll calm down by tomorrow and I could go pick her up. But it seems out of step to me. The wife, the Eagle, is swooping in and the Crow does not deserve to step in front now.
> 
> So I think I will just pick someone else up. I am knee deep in it here. It won't anger the wife. The girlfriend needs to learn her place. She was told at the outset the wife is the boss. If that isn't cool with her then she needs to stop bothering me about taking her back because this place is chock full of eager replacements.
> 
> All I have to do is work like an ox and the steak and BJ's are a lock. Just a question of which steer is getting slaughtered and which yummy dollop is getting the popsicle.
> 
> To quote Mel Brooks - it's great to be the King.


No offense intended, but you have a very unusual set of relationships in your real life, or your fantasy life, whichever you are describing.


----------



## Andy1001

MJJEAN said:


> Same here. Good steak is expensive and requires careful selection and days chilling in a marinade. BJ's are free and can be done spontaneously because the natural taste is delightful and no marinading is required.


When my gf cooks steak (or anything else) any resemblance to deliciousness is purely imaginary.
I did enjoy this mornings bj though.
She insists that I have to eat the steak and I don’t think this is in the true spirit of the day.I will make sure that the dog is under the table so he can help me out.


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> When my gf cooks steak (or anything else) any resemblance to deliciousness is purely imaginary.
> I did enjoy this mornings bj though.
> She insists that I have to eat the steak and I don’t think this is in the true spirit of the day.I will make sure that the dog is under the table so he can help me out.


*Andy: Tell her to grill it over some succulent Texas mesquite. It's foolproof and for energy's sake, you'll want to heartily ingest that ribeye long before the BJ ever begins! *


----------



## chillymorn69

3 hrs left theres still hope!


----------



## Personal

chillymorn69 said:


> 3 hrs left theres still hope!


And?


----------



## Andy1001

arbitrator said:


> *Andy: Tell her to grill it over some succulent Texas mesquite. It's foolproof and for energy's sake, you'll want to heartily ingest that ribeye long before the BJ ever begins! *


Arb if you make something foolproof then someone will make a better fool.

The thoughts of letting J loose with a barbecue fills me with dread,the Massachusetts fire department would be parked at the gate before that happens.I joke about her cooking but the steak was ok.
The bj was great though hehehe.


----------



## chillymorn69

Personal said:


> And?


Nope...nothing ...nada...zilch...zero...


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> Arb if you make something foolproof then someone will make a better fool.
> 
> The thoughts of letting J loose with a barbecue fills me with dread,the Massachusetts fire department would be parked at the gate before that happens.I joke about her cooking but the steak was ok.
> The bj was great though hehehe.


*In the immortal words of Chauncey Gardener from Being There, "I understand!" 

In my past experience in both the business world and in federal government, it is certainly plausible that some folks are just naturally better suited at the performance of some tasks, as opposed to others!*


----------



## Just another

I am happy to say U received a text to come home early yesterday. : )


----------



## Andy1001

arbitrator said:


> Andy1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arb if you make something foolproof then someone will make a better fool.
> 
> The thoughts of letting J loose with a barbecue fills me with dread,the Massachusetts fire department would be parked at the gate before that happens.I joke about her cooking but the steak was ok.
> The bj was great though hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> *In the immortal words of Chauncey Gardener from Being There, "I understand!"
> 
> In my past experience in both the business world and in federal government, it is certainly plausible that some folks are just naturally better suited at the performance of some tasks, as opposed to others!*
Click to expand...

What J lacks in culinary ability she more than makes up for in every other way.
And I have a cook.


----------



## Middle of Everything

MJJEAN said:


> Same here. Good steak is expensive and requires careful selection and days chilling in a marinade. BJ's are free and can be done spontaneously because the natural taste is delightful and no marinading is required.


Maridnade? A steak? 

I get that a good cut is expensive. But marinade a good T-bone or ribeye? Salt, pepper, hot ass grill.


arbitrator said:


> *Andy: Tell her to grill it over some succulent Texas mesquite. It's foolproof and for energy's sake, you'll want to heartily ingest that ribeye long before the BJ ever begins! *


No offense Arb but how about some good ole Texas hickory or oak? Mesquite is just too strong for me for most things.

And hopefully you are grilling some nice Nebraska grass fed beef rib-eye and not some Texas longhorn.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Even though I come off as a hard ass, I'm really not. LOL.

I was all ready to pull off my steak and BJ evening (hubby never remembers S&BJ Day and didn't even know it existed before I told him about it!) and had told my hubby to meet me after work for drinks out in the living room. :grin2:

Then I got an emergency call from my elderly mom to tell me my stepdad had been brought to the hospital unable to get up or walk, etc. etc. and she was petrified to be left alone as she can't care for herself and it was just a horror show because I feel so helpless with them being 1,500 miles away. It turned out to be a pretty emotionally draining day.

So....S&BJ Day completely blew right out of my mind (pun NOT intended) in the wake of my mom's call.

I'll get him another night. :x


----------



## Fozzy

Middle of Everything said:


> Maridnade? A steak?
> 
> I get that a good cut is expensive. But marinade a good T-bone or ribeye? Salt, pepper, hot ass grill.
> 
> No offense Arb but how about some good ole Texas hickory or oak? Mesquite is just too strong for me for most things.
> 
> And hopefully you are grilling some nice Nebraska grass fed beef rib-eye and not some Texas longhorn.


Mesquite is very strong, but it's so good on a steak. Beef is the only thing I'd ever use Mesquite on though (in a smoker--otherwise I use a gas grill). Hickory is nice, but just doesn't have quite the same punch. I've never tried oak.

And it's not the just the good cuts that are expensive anymore! I was in Costco last night marveling over how much they had the cojones to charge for flank steak! Pushing $8/lb? Really? I can get salmon for less IN A DESERT.

I like the idea of a steak and bj day, but honestly--when you can buy (rent?) a bj for less than you can the steak...


----------



## arbitrator

Middle of Everything said:


> Maridnade? A steak?
> 
> I get that a good cut is expensive. But marinade a good T-bone or ribeye? Salt, pepper, hot ass grill.
> 
> No offense Arb but how about some good ole Texas hickory or oak? Mesquite is just too strong for me for most things.
> 
> And hopefully you are grilling some nice Nebraska grass fed beef rib-eye and not some Texas longhorn.


*Hey, MOE! If I grilled the best Nebraska corn-fed or Texas Angus/Branghus, over aged Texas mesquite that has been soaked for a day in water, the flavor you'll extract will make you think that you've died and gone to heaven!

You just can't beat it!*


----------



## Fozzy

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, MOE! If I grilled the best Nebraska corn-fed or Texas Angus/Branghus, over aged Texas mesquite that has been soaked for a day in water, the flavor you'll extract will make you think that you've died and gone to heaven!
> 
> You just can't beat it!*


Oh Arb--you don't actually believe in that old myth of soaking your chips do you?


----------



## Middle of Everything

Fozzy said:


> Oh Arb--you don't actually believe in that old myth of soaking your chips do you?


I did at first when I got my smoker. Then I read it isnt necessary and really doesnt benefit you in any way.

Now I just buy the non-Traeger brand style of wood pellets and use those. Great smoke and a better price and so much easier to use.


----------



## arbitrator

Fozzy said:


> Oh Arb--you don't actually believe in that old myth of soaking your chips do you?


*Hey, Foz! 

What in the hell are "chips?" I don't use "chips!" I soak small blocks of aged red mesquite wood in water overnight! You don't need to use but one soaked block, about 3"X 4" ~ let me tell you that the smoke it puts off is absolutely phenomenal!

The flavor of the meat is so damned good, that you'd even eat the fat!*


----------



## Fozzy

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Foz!
> 
> What in the hell are "chips?" I don't use "chips!" I soak small blocks of aged red mesquite wood in water overnight! You don't need to use but one soaked block, about 3"X 4" ~ let me tell you that the smoke it puts off is absolutely phenomenal!
> 
> The flavor of the meat is so damned good, that you'd even eat the fat!*


All soaking it does is make the fire have to steam off all the water before the block will begin to smolder. That's when you get all that nummy smoke. And yeah, I'd totally eat the fat--that's the best part!


----------



## Fozzy

God i'm so hungry.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Fozzy said:


> God i'm so hungry.


For steak? We are still talking about steak right?


----------



## joe kidd

Yesterday was a good day .


----------



## Personal

chillymorn69 said:


> Nope...nothing ...nada...zilch...zero...


Well that's disappointing, all going well there will be plenty of other opportunities.


----------



## lucy999

My bf got his meat and I got my meat. Thank yooooou google calendar.


----------



## Marc878

Married but Happy said:


> The romance and sex go on all the time. So, VD can be any day, and steak and BJ day can be any day; i.e., they're not limited to one day a year.


Really ???? WTH???? :|


----------



## [email protected]

Edmund said:


> No offense intended, but you have a very unusual set of relationships in your real life, or your fantasy life, whichever you are describing.


None taken. Outside of sex, there is much about my life that ordinary people would find really hard to believe. 

The wife and girlfriend met. I called it the Eagle meeting the Crow beforehand. It is the third one she's met. The first two went off remarkably well and the result was that the wife gave her approval and the girlfriends were really grateful to the wife for her indulgence and strength.

I work for months at a time overseas and while doing so a girlfriend can do all the kinds of things a wife would do to enable the husband to focus on work. We're eventually hoping to find the right one for a permanent arrangement. This is common both in SE Asia and also historically in the West. A man of means can have a primary wife/family and either a mistress or a minor wife. 

In this case, the girlfriend was just too cocky and thought that hot little 19 year old body would do it for her. She showed disrespect to my wife. Said things that hurt her despite my wife showing such kindness to her. And the result is I have been banging my wife nonstop the last two days and hurt like hell. The girlfriend has been fired permanently for bad attitude. There are a thousand more dying to take her place, about as far as I can throw a baseball. 

But I am too tired to wade through the applicants. I only have a month left of work. We might do a threesome here and there or I might step out for a quickie or three, or five. But we really prefer setting me up with a girlfriend. 

Maybe you'd like me to PM a picture of my little 19 year old ex-girlfriend in panties?


----------



## Edmund

[email protected] said:


> None taken. Outside of sex, there is much about my life that ordinary people would find really hard to believe.
> 
> The wife and girlfriend met. I called it the Eagle meeting the Crow beforehand. It is the third one she's met. The first two went off remarkably well and the result was that the wife gave her approval and the girlfriends were really grateful to the wife for her indulgence and strength.
> 
> I work for months at a time overseas and while doing so a girlfriend can do all the kinds of things a wife would do to enable the husband to focus on work. We're eventually hoping to find the right one for a permanent arrangement. This is common both in SE Asia and also historically in the West. A man of means can have a primary wife/family and either a mistress or a minor wife.
> 
> In this case, the girlfriend was just too cocky and thought that hot little 19 year old body would do it for her. She showed disrespect to my wife. Said things that hurt her despite my wife showing such kindness to her. And the result is I have been banging my wife nonstop the last two days and hurt like hell. The girlfriend has been fired permanently for bad attitude. There are a thousand more dying to take her place, about as far as I can throw a baseball.
> 
> But I am too tired to wade through the applicants. I only have a month left of work. We might do a threesome here and there or I might step out for a quickie or three, or five. But we really prefer setting me up with a girlfriend.
> 
> Maybe you'd like me to PM a picture of my little 19 year old ex-girlfriend in panties?


Thanks for your explanation. I guess that even though I am 65 years old, there are many things in this world that I have no idea exist. I have never lived overseas or been away from my wife for an extended time. She must trust you a lot.

Probably better that you not send pictures of that nature, it is probably illegal.

Good luck and thanks for my continuing education lol.


----------



## NobodySpecial

[email protected] said:


> Maybe you'd like me to PM a picture of my little 19 year old ex-girlfriend in panties?


Please tell me you are not really considering sharing pictures of someone randomly on the internet.


----------



## Married but Happy

Steak and BJ day was delayed till Sunday. But we worked up to it with chicken and BJ day, and supreme pizza and BJ day, so all is good.


----------



## [email protected]

Edmund said:


> Thanks for your explanation. I guess that even though I am 65 years old, there are many things in this world that I have no idea exist. I have never lived overseas or been away from my wife for an extended time. She must trust you a lot.
> 
> Probably better that you not send pictures of that nature, it is probably illegal.
> 
> Good luck and thanks for my continuing education lol.


You are gracious and kind, thank you. 

One of the things I see is how the media and entertainment industries tow the PC line, where men are supposed to be these emasculated betas instead of their historical warrior/conqueror selves. 

In my experience, women love the conqueror. It isn't for the feint of heart, that's for sure. I had to do the wife four times today to put down the little jealousy fit she started getting into. Now she's sotted, purring asleep by my side. 

We found a little 22 year old that has the maturity to handle this kind of arrangement and I am going to see her for about ten days. It could fail after a day or two, who knows. But it's worth a shot, yum.


----------



## Edmund

Married but Happy said:


> Steak and BJ day was delayed till Sunday. But we worked up to it with chicken and BJ day, and supreme pizza and BJ day, so all is good.


M&H, you lucky S_B!


----------



## Johann Sebastian

I love a good ribeye, with onions and mushrooms on the side. Medium-rare. Yum.

The BJ is nice too.


----------



## PretzelLogic

[email protected] said:


> You are gracious and kind, thank you.
> 
> One of the things I see is how the media and entertainment industries tow the PC line, where men are supposed to be these emasculated betas instead of their historical warrior/conqueror selves.
> 
> In my experience, women love the conqueror. It isn't for the feint of heart, that's for sure. I had to do the wife four times today to put down the little jealousy fit she started getting into. Now she's sotted, purring asleep by my side.
> 
> We found a little 22 year old that has the maturity to handle this kind of arrangement and I am going to see her for about ten days. It could fail after a day or two, who knows. But it's worth a shot, yum.


Outta sheer morbid curiosity...Do you meet with and approve your wife's boyfriend(s)?


----------



## [email protected]

PretzelLogic said:


> Outta sheer morbid curiosity...Do you meet with and approve your wife's boyfriend(s)?


I have no hesitation about doing so, and prefer we handle it that way. We've talked extensively about how and when it looks like a reasonable option. 

Right now the circumstances are not conducive because I am away working and she is with the kids. Logistically, it's an impossibility for her without bringing on all kinds of trouble. But I am totally cool with it if I approve of the guy, and don't see danger to her or our relationship. 

I have never had any kind of "morbid" curiosity about gay/lesbian lovers or asexual people or inter-racial marriages or dwarfs with normal-sized adults. Etc.

In fact, I am plain vanilla insofar as sex is concerned, nothing kinky and I also didn't like so much my wife being in bed at the same time with my girl. She's too bossy, and wants to direct the show. 

It says something about us, not about a gay couple, when we look upon it with loathing and "morbid" feelings. There's nothing wrong with the gay couple or the inter-racial couple or the person who loves their dwarf partner, etc. There IS something wrong with US when we take it upon ourselves to be judgmental about what other people do. 

We get it with the age difference more than anything else because it's just over three decades. Well I don't look at a skinny person with an extremely obese person and think up all the reasons why it is wrong. 

Curiosity, cool. But being judgmental - if you put enough details of your own marriage down here I can pick on just about anything to try making you seem creepy. But I don't. 

Take care, no hard feelings, just a point for you to consider about being judgmental


----------



## RandomDude

NobodySpecial said:


> Why do they call them "blow" jobs? You have to wonder about the origin of that term.


Finally found the origin:


----------

